# Hand Engraved Wayne Anderson Plane



## Layne Zuelke (Aug 31, 2011)

Wayne sent me this plane a couple of months back to be hand engraved and it's finally finished. Thought you hand tool fans might like to see the finished project. I'm now engraving full time and taking commissions. You can find me at www.cajunhandplanes.com
Hope y'all like the work!
Layne Zuelke
[email protected]


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

That is wrong on so many levels. Level one.. I can't afford it. Level two... I want to be able to afford it. And last but not least.... I still can't afford it. 

Amazing is an understatement.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting. Gorgeous plane and wonderful engraving. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Those are beautiful! I think I'd have to get better at woodworking before I could have one like that, it'd outshine _my_ work otherwise!

Is engraving like that done with hand tools or some sort of jeweler's power tools?


----------



## Layne Zuelke (Aug 31, 2011)

*All by hand*

This is all done by hand. The only difference between what I do now and the way we used to do it is that we use a pneumatic assisted graver. The old method was to drive the graver with a chasing hammer. We now have a tool called the gravermeister that drives a small piston in the graver handle with air. As it oscillates, it taps the graver internally to give the same effect as hammer and chisel, only now with much more control over delicate cuts. The hand still must control the tool with regard to angle of attack and turns. It also make this work much more affordable compared to working with hammer and chisel.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Man i wish i didnt click on your web site link. Now all i will be thinking about will be finding a plane for you to do that to.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Beautiful .......
Those are heirloom pieces for sure........


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Layne Zuelke said:


> This is all done by hand. The only difference between what I do now and the way we used to do it is that we use a pneumatic assisted graver. The old method was to drive the graver with a chasing hammer. We now have a tool called the gravermeister that drives a small piston in the graver handle with air. As it oscillates, it taps the graver internally to give the same effect as hammer and chisel, only now with much more control over delicate cuts. The hand still must control the tool with regard to angle of attack and turns. It also make this work much more affordable compared to working with hammer and chisel.


Thank you for the explanation. I am not about to try this out, but I do appreciate knowing how the craft is being done today. :thumbsup:


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Someday!!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice, Layne! One day I'm going to go see you and some other day maybe I'll have the $ to afford to have a few of my planes engraved. 

...my shop is only a few min away!


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

That is so cool it makes me dizzy to look at it!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i'm going to find a way... there will be a way...

i don't know if it'll be a 60 or a 5 but i use those the most.


----------



## Layne Zuelke (Aug 31, 2011)

*Engraving*

Keep in mind guys, I can do an engraving to fit just about any budget. Most of my engravings are very reasonable. This one was just a bit over the top. Glad I had the chance. 
Next up is a small bullnose plane from Konrad Sauer. I'll post some pics once it's done.


----------

